# HCG Water



## abnxtwo (Jul 16, 2010)

The water I can get from my job is sterile for injection it contains no antimicrobal or other substances and it says it nonpyrogenic.

Will this work for my HCG pins??


----------



## G3 (Jul 16, 2010)

abnxtwo said:


> The water I can get from my job is sterile for injection it contains no antimicrobal or other substances and it says it nonpyrogenic.
> 
> Will this work for my HCG pins??


 

Since I broke the water vial when I did my HCG, I just boiled water, let it cool and then used that. If I'm still ok, you'll be ok. I'm not getting the nonpyrogenic part, BTW.


----------



## abnxtwo (Jul 16, 2010)

guybb3 said:


> Since I broke the water vial when I did my HCG, I just boiled water, let it cool and then used that. If I'm still ok, you'll be ok. I'm not getting the nonpyrogenic part, BTW.


 
Non Pyrogenic just means it doesn't contain anything that will cause fever.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 16, 2010)

I got bacteriostatic water for less than $5 shipped on ebay. Do it right.


----------



## G3 (Jul 24, 2010)

Pirate! said:


> I got bacteriostatic water for less than $5 shipped on ebay. Do it right.


 

NICE! Thanks Pirate!


----------



## lewibnb (Jul 24, 2010)

im not saying its good practice or advisable but ive boiled bottle water before now and used that for my hgh and never suffered with any issues!


----------



## rjandrhettsdad (Aug 2, 2010)

*Where to buy bac water, hcg*

I've been buying my bac water and hcg from a terrific woman I was referred to by someone at work.  She used to sell it on ebay but they pulled those listings.  You can still get her vials there but she also has listings on webstore.com and her prices are terrific - 3 bottles bac shipped for less than $14!  And she is never out of stock and ships same day.  She'll also answer questions and provide support.  Her webstore.com and ebay id is lovemy3rs.  She'll give you pricing on large or small orders, etc.  Her hcg pricing is the best I've ever seen!  Check her out.


----------

